# Tools..Code reader by Cen-Tech any good?



## cirus02 (Oct 15, 2007)

I was looking into buying a code reader and found on in Harbor Frieght. There was a post in 2006 where someone asked the same question about this device but there were no responses. I know the BEST thing to use is the VAG-COM by Ross, but I don't excatly have $800 to dump yet. A simple reader that can display and clear is what I would like to get. I have a 2006 Jetta 2.0T.
Here is the link for the device - http://www.harborfreight.com/c...96374
PS - There is another unit that is ODB II code reader with CAN
Has anyone used this brand and/or is this a good unit that will work?


----------



## joeysmoey (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: Tools..Code reader by Cen-Tech any good? (cirus02)*

I've never used these type of tools because I have Vag-com (which is awesome) Autozone and the like should have this tool that you can use for free so why would you buy it? I found the same tool on ebay for cheaper.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...A1318


----------



## cirus02 (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: Tools..Code reader by Cen-Tech any good? (joeysmoey)*

I know vag-com is the best, but the price is a little much for now. plus sometimes I can't always get the autozone. I have a place near by that has the vag-com unit for my car and they do what I need. I just want something that can pull the code so I can check to see if its something serious before driving without spending $800 on a vag-com.


----------



## jdl2001 (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: Tools..Code reader by Cen-Tech any good? (cirus02)*

It's not $800, more like $250 depending on the interface and worth every penny.


----------



## spasticone (May 31, 2004)

*Re: Tools..Code reader by Cen-Tech any good? (jdl2001)*

You asked the Question I have had for a while. The ebay tool is found for around 60 bucks sometimes. I have a freind with Vag-com, but it's a pain to borrow it all the time. He doesn't mind, but you know. This one on Ebay shows a lot of the screens and it looks pretty good. I want someone to tell me about personal experience before I buy it. http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...A1318
I'm gonna buy one soon I think. It looks like it will do all I need without having to have a laptop out at the car. 
$70 > $250 if all you need to do is read and clear codes. This does older vw/audi also, not just OBDII. 




_Modified by spasticone at 10:04 PM 1-21-2009_


----------



## JohnMR (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: Tools..Code reader by Cen-Tech any good? (spasticone)*

Besides the Ebay interface you will need to pay Ross-Tech for a "one time" license to use the sostware, I belive it's around $90.00 for a "one time" use. Get the enthusiast interface from ross-tech, It cost is around $200.00, and you'll get all the software updates plus technical support when you need them.


----------



## fordmodelb (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re: Tools..Code reader by Cen-Tech any good? (spasticone)*

I purchased a VAG305 scanner for a 1995 VW Jetta III from the same ebay guy as your link. The tool wouldn't link in the SRS menu. I am not to happy about it. The tool was around $38 and shipping was $20. I am going to try it one more time tonight and send it back. I will be out the shipping plus whatever it cost to ship it back to Hong Kong. My impression is that these are second rate rejects or have buggy software or are oversold for their application. Supposed to work for engine, transmission, SRS, and ABS on 1990 and on VW Jetta MKIII and others.
The airbag light comes on and stays on everytime the battery is disconnected. In the past have had technician clear code for $79.00 each time. I followed the direction carefully and was able to clear a 583 code(set presumable because the engine was not running) but could not get the tool to "link" under the SRS menu







Has anybody else used this tool for clearing airbag codes and is the VAG405 tool any better? 
Has anybody had the same problem with having to reset the SRS code everytime the battery is disconnected?
I know about the VAG-COM, but the price is too high for this simple task.


----------



## fordmodelb (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re: Tools..Code reader by Cen-Tech any good? (fordmodelb)*

The ebayer I bought this from is szhid( 23025)







He knows nothing as his solution was just to return it (VAG305 Autel)


----------



## mechsoldier (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: Tools..Code reader by Cen-Tech any good? (fordmodelb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fordmodelb* »_
I know about the VAG-COM, but the price is too high for this simple task.


You get what you pay for, you're going to waste more time and effort messing around with this guy and his junk scan tool than just buying vag com.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: Tools..Code reader by Cen-Tech any good? (cirus02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cirus02* »_I was looking into buying a code reader and found on in Harbor Frieght. There was a post in 2006 where someone asked the same question about this device but there were no responses. I know the BEST thing to use is the VAG-COM by Ross, but I don't excatly have $800 to dump yet. A simple reader that can display and clear is what I would like to get. I have a 2006 Jetta 2.0T.
Here is the link for the device - http://www.harborfreight.com/c...96374
PS - There is another unit that is ODB II code reader with CAN
Has anyone used this brand and/or is this a good unit that will work?

$250 for the MicroCAN from Ross-Tech. This includes the license, which is built into the cable. Then you need a laptop.
If you want to use in other VW's, including older cars, then you have to spend an additional $100 for the HEX-CAN one.
Still cheaper than $800


----------



## kingowe (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: Tools..Code reader by Cen-Tech any good? (fordmodelb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fordmodelb* »_
The tool wouldn't link in the SRS menu. 


My brother bought one of the cheap ebay code readers a while ago and I've been using it on my Cabrio. I've got the same SRS problem as well; it won't recognize my airbag system. But I bought my car used from a sketchy russian guy (no offense to all russians, it's just that this guy was sketchy) so I figured he just worked his sketchy russian magic and made it so my airbags wouldn't work instead of having to fix them.
Although my solution to not having any airbags was to not get in any collisions, it's good to know that it might just be the reader and I might actually have an airbag system. I guess I'll have to get a real reader and see what happens.


----------



## Macks04GLI (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: Tools..Code reader by Cen-Tech any good? (kingowe)*

So what the verdict? I'm thinking of buying a reader and would like to keep this discussion going. So far it sounds like you can go wrong with RossTech.
Are there any cheaper solutions?


----------



## nickg (Nov 11, 2001)

any cheap obd2 reader will turn off the lights on ANY obd2 car...but they will NOT work on the airbag systems, those are manufacturer specific. you need something that does those jobs specifically. Vag com will do vw family cars...but not say GM


----------

